# Tank Raised Mandarin has ARRIVED FINALLY ~~~



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

The long anticipated tank raised mandarin has finally arrived to town. As usual Reef Aquatica is happy to be the first to bring you these beautiful tank raised creature into Canada. They are trained to eat frozen and might also eat new life spectrum pellets. 100% Captive Bred and Raised and Trained for the past year. This certainly is one of the more exciting news for the industry as we can start to move off wild harvest on these finicky eaters to ensure better sustainability.​
[Woohoo] [Woohoo] [Woohoo] [Woohoo]

Tank Raised Mandarin are in limited quantities but we do take pre-orders also.

[Hurray] [Hurray] [Hurray]

Amongst the highlight of this aquaculture shipment:

* Plantinum clownfish (all white)
* Domino Clownfish
* Snowflakes Clownfish (supreme & premium grades)
* Sharknose Neon cleaner gobies (rarely imported from wild, gold color head and blue color bar)
* Blue Neon Goby
* Redsea Orchid dottyback
* Redsea Neon dottyback
* Redsea Sunrise dottyback
* Agar Marco-algae
* Picasso Clownfish (supreme, premium & standard grades)
* Tomato clownfish mated pair
* Ocellaris spawning pairs with certificates
* ** STUBBY ** clownfishes, pretty rare cherry picked in these species
* Tequlia Sunrise Stubby
* Gold Striped Maroon Stubby Clownfish
* True Percula Stubby
* Cinnamon Stubby PAIR
* Saddleback Ocellaris (orange pair & black mated pair)

[Drive] [Drive]

Here are some of the videos of the selection:

20100708 - Platinum Clownfish, Picasso Premium Dotty, Dark Knight clownfish





20100708 - Stubby Clownfishes





* 
** New Shipment of REEPFODS has also arrived ***​
[Hurray] [Hurray]

Order yours online at http://www.reefaquatica.com or make an appointment to check them out.​
[clap] [clap]
SEE ALSO:

Is 35C too hot for you? How is your Nano / Mini tank going to handle the multiple heat waves this summer? Check out our 40% off JBJ Mini Chiller Special.
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=57

New Shipment of Reef Nutrition, live copepods, rotifers, articpods, oysterfeast, phytofeast and many other premium reef food.
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=58

ATI T5HO Power Module & Sun Power Fixtures *Available*
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=56
Support Captive Bred Fish & Inverts - Be Environmental Responsible
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=53

Tek Light Combos Sale Available
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=52

New Issue of CORAL Magazine - ABSOLUTELY FREE NO CATCH
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=49

Try UK AquaThrive Polycheate Worm Pellets
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=47

GET THE BEST PRICED CONE SKIMMER ON THE MARKET - *** NOW ***
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=46

Check out the new Oceanic Biocube 29G with 150W HQI MH Nano tank - $629.99.
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/pr...roducts_id=563


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I've always wanted a Mandarin/Dragonet.

Too bad I don't have any marine tanks. 

W


----------



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

Yeah they are one of the most popular marine fish and unique looking too, glad that they are starting to become available captive bred; alot of the wild ones starve to death in captivity due to their wild diet is hard to satisfy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

... and the price?


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Probably out of my range.

I saw a lovely dragonet at Big Als, a month or so back, I think the price was north of $250. It was a rare and very pretty wild-caught one, so the usual trouble with getting them to feed would be there.

W


----------



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

Sorry Harold, not selling wholesale as we still have a waiting list.

hahhaha it is much much less than $250 .... frankly I rarely see any dragonet selling at $250 ea (especially Big Al's - they are not known to carry exotic marine fishes). I think at this price it does not even cover the breeder's expenses 'yet', hopefully they can be raised in a better controlled commerical level. It's an interesting fish that a lot of aquarist like, unfortunately the wild caught species requires a huge population of copepods to sustain one fish (let alone its food competitors).


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

Reef_Aquatica said:


> Sorry Harold, not selling wholesale as we still have a waiting list.
> 
> hahhaha it is much much less than $250 .... frankly I rarely see any dragonet selling at $250 ea (especially Big Al's - they are not known to carry exotic marine fishes). I think at this price it does not even cover the breeder's expenses 'yet', hopefully they can be raised in a better controlled commerical level. It's an interesting fish that a lot of aquarist like, unfortunately the wild caught species requires a huge population of copepods to sustain one fish (let alone its food competitors).


just curious, I've had a company in Taiwan trying to sell them to me and was wondering what the pricing was to compare... sounds to be in the same ballpark.

I wish these guys would start selling again soon


----------



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

Yeah last I talked to Frank from RCT at one of the macna, he was not doing much lately, even if he's breeding, he isn't producing at the commerical level especially on the angels and others, so it only cater to the really high end market (i.e. Japanese). He sure is a pioneer on alot of those species and most of the other commerical hatcheries aren't coming close to produce the species he tried (of course probably extremely unprofitable).

with regard to the tw mandarin, have not heard, but I would not be suprise. to be honest, alot of the techniques are quite mature in the aquaculture food fish fields in asia, just that for whatever reasons (probably $$$ related), it is not applied to marine ornamental, quite a shame.


----------

